# AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?



## Nebulus07 (10. März 2020)

*AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Hi,

folgende Komponenten habe ich:

5700XT Referenz Design (Blower)
Intel 8700K@4,8GHz
SilverStone TJ08B-E  Gehäuse mit Front 180mm Lüfter

Meine Idee ist es, eine AIO 240mm zu kaufen für die CPU und in den gleichen Wasserkreislauf auch die 5700XT zu hängen. Dabei ergeben sich einige fragen... Schafft eine 240er AIO meine CPU und GPU zu kühlen? Wie baue ich diese in mein Gehäuse ein? Welche AIO kommt dafür in Frage, denn es soll ja der Kreislauf aufgetrennt werden und die GPU dazukommen. Kann man dies grundsätzlich machen?

Eine ganz Grundsätzliche Frage zur einer AIO, wie laut ist diese? Kann man das plätzern des Wasser hören? Ich hätte gerne ein Siltent System. Das Lautlos ist.

LG !


----------



## EyRaptor (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Wenn du wirklich beide Komponenten mit einem 240er Radi kühlen willst, dann geht das zwar, ist aber nicht leise und kühl.
Von den meisten AIOs halte ich auch nicht so viel ... 

Wie sieht denn das Budget für die Aktion aus?
Ich würde das zumindest so machen: (wenn das Case nicht gewechselt werden soll)
MagiCool Copper Radiator 1x 180mm - 60€
MagiCool MagiCool DCP450 12V Pumpe - 40€ <- Das Ding ist echt verdammt gut und leise für den Preis. Hab das in meinem Benchtable
Wasserblock für die Referenz 5700xt ~ 100€
CPU Kühler mit NH-D15 oder vergleichbar guter Kühler


----------



## sinchilla (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Silent für CPU & GPU auf 180 Quadratmillimeter wird keinesfalls aufgehen. Wenn is wirklich eine AIO sein soll, schau bei Alphacool vorbei, diese sind idr erweiterbar.

An deiner Stelle würde ich nur GPU kühlen, denn diese ist ja die Quelle des Lärms (blower). Leider hast du die Kühlung der CPU nicht erwähnt, aber da gibt es ja für wenig Geld leise Lösungen mit Luft.

Alternativ könntest du ein accelero extreme IV nehmen, deutlich leiser und vergleichsweise günstig.


----------



## Research (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Es passt noch ein 120er in die Rückseite.
Neben die GPU-Slots geht eventuell noch was.

Und neben den 120er.

Radiatoren aktiv fuer deine Custom Wasserkuehlung online kaufen | Aquatuning Germany
.


----------



## Nebulus07 (10. März 2020)

Momentan sieht es so aus im PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu habe ich die 5700XT massiv untertaktet. Sie braucht nur noch 120W@1800MHz@1500upm/Lüfter@930mV
Leider ist die Karte dann so schnell wie eine 5700 ohne XT. Also c.a. 10% langsamer, dafür aber ruhig.

Ausgeben möchte ich natürlich nicht so viel. Am liebsten wäre mir die 240er AIO und einen Wasserblock für die 5700XT. Sowie Schlcuhzubehör zum Anschließen.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Es ist nicht unmöglich, mit einem 240er eine 5700xt und einen 8700k zu kühlen, empfehlen würde ich es trotzdem nicht. Zum einen ist die Radiatorfläche einfach sehr niedrig für die Abwärme, zum anderen sehe ich ohne Änderungen am Case keine Möglichkeit, überhaupt eine Aio mit 240er Radiator zu verbauen. 
Du könntest natürlich diese Modifikationen durchführen, damit würde an sich sogar noch mehr Fläche möglich sein, aber dein Pc wird optisch darunter leiden und es erfordert ein gewisses handwerkliches Geschick. Das wird aber preislich im Bereich 300€ liegen, mit hohem Risiko, das Case zu schrotten.
Sinnvoller, wenn auch am Ende vielleicht nicht ganz so leise, wäre ein guter Nachrüstkühler für die Grafikkarte, da muss aber die Soundkarte weichen; solche Kühler brauchen paar mehr Slots.


----------



## soulstyle (10. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Ich würde wenn dann 2 getrennte AIo´s nehmen eine für Cpu und eine für Graka falls Platz im Gehäuse existiert.

Alphacool Eiswolf kenne ich die aufgetrennt werden können.


----------



## Research (11. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

2*120mm= 28800mm² ->200Watt

1*180mm= 32400mm²-> 225Watt
Dazu der 120er im Heck sind es 325Watt.

CPU: 95Watt
GPU: 225Watt
->320Watt.

Wenn beide reinpusten läuft es besser.
Dann müsstest du gucken wo du welche Lüfter zu rauspusten anbringst.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Das Problem ist, dass es keine Aio mit 180er Radiator gibt, soweit ich weiß. Ohne Modifikationen am Case bleibt da nur der hintere 120er, und da liegt das Problem der Sache. Man kann natürlich einen custom Loop bauen, das wird für Cpu und Gpu aber locker 300€ fressen. Ein guter Luftkühler für die Grafikkarte wäre weit günstiger, Modifikationen am Case für mehr Radiatorfläche und eine Eiswolf wären besser.


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Eine ganz Grundsätzliche Frage zur einer AIO, wie laut ist diese? Kann man das plätzern des Wasser hören? Ich hätte gerne ein Siltent System. *Das Lautlos ist.*


Das kannst vergessen, damit mein Rechner lautlos auch unter Last ist muss ich ein Mora neben dem Rechner stehen haben. Mit einem 420er + 240er Radiator was ich intern verbaut habe würde ich zwar schon mit etwa 800-900 U/min der Lüfter auskommen, was zwar schon leise ist aber auch nicht lautlos und du willst mit der Fläche noch geringer gehen, da kannst es mit Leise bzw. lautlos ganz vergessen!

Das Wasser macht so eine Kühlung nicht leiser, sondern die Fläche die dazu verbaut wird und auf die kommt es an wie laut und wie gut eine Wasserkühlung am ende wird. Du wirst viel Geld ausgeben und am ende merken nicht viel besser als unter Luft zu kommen. Bei solch einem kleinem Gehäuse würde ich sogar ganz auf extern gehen, denn Radiatoren müssen nicht immer intern verbaut sein.

Sofern eine Wasserkühlung gut entlüftet ist wirst du kein Plätschern hören, nur die Pumpe die nicht immer leise zu bekommen ist, da sie immer bei einer AIO irgendwo mit fest verbaut sind. Bei einer custom Wakü gibt es aber die Möglichkeit die Pumpe zu entkoppeln was viel ausmachen wird.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das ließt sich jetzt zwar etwas krass, aber wenn du diesen Weg bestreiten möchtest dann mache es richtig oder bleib bei Luft. 

Als ich vor Jahren auch von Luft auf Wasser umgestiegen bin gab es kein Mittelweg, entweder richtig oder bei Luft bleiben und das war am ende die richtige Entscheidung. Und bei einer custom Wasserkühlung muss man auch nicht alles auf einmal machen. Bei mir kam zunächst nur die CPU dran, dann meine Grafikkarte und Monate später erst mein Mora, deshalb habe ich ja noch zwei interne Radiatoren mit verbaut weil der Mora nicht direkt von Anfang an mit dabei war.


----------



## Nebulus07 (11. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Ich habe jetzt folgende Lösung gefunden. Was meint ihr? Wäre das Ideal? Der hintere Lüfter würde dann kalte Luft reinblasen, der vorne dann die warme raus... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Das ist aber keine AIO, es handelt sich hier schon um eine kleine custom Wakü.

Gehen wird es schon, nur ist so ein Radiator für den Betrieb zwar ausreichend aber sicherlich nicht in einem Temperaturbereich was du erwarten wirst. Zudem muss der Lüfter dennoch eine bestimmte Drehzahl unter Last erreichen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob du am ende nachdem du einiges an Geld ausgibst auch zufrieden sein wirst.

Ansonsten wenn dir das Geld nicht so wichtig ist einfach versuchen.
Vorteil eines custom Loop ist ja alles nach belieben weiter erweitern zu können.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Ein 180er ist ungefähr so gut wie ein 240er. Die Fläche ist dennoch nicht optimal, aber wenn man auf temperaturbeständige Komponenten achtet, wird das recht leise machbar sein. Allzu günstig wird das aber nicht, du kannst gerne mit 300€ und mehr rechnen, wenn du keinen Müll kaufst.


----------



## soulstyle (14. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Ich übertreibe jetzt mal. Chiller im Keller einbauen und Radiator auf dem Pc ohne Lüfter.
Erstmal einer der besten Kühlungen ever? (Alltag nicht Benching mit Pot und Trockeneis).Braucht man dass?
Nö!

KALT und LAUTLOS wie die EMOTIONEN......


Man hat ja unabhängig von der Kühlleistung auch eine Design Erwartung.
So da muss man Kompromisse engehen.
Wie soll mein Pc aussehen, üertakte ich überhaupt, Ist mir der Luftkühler zu laut oder wird nach meinem Gefühl der IC zu warm? ......
Wichtig ist das Du dich erfreust wenn Du dein Pc siehst und hörst / nicht hörst.
Die Zusatndswerte dich erfreuen.
Ich habe eine AIO für die CPU sau Geil......könnte jedes mal Break Dance machen wenn ich sie sehe.
Beim Gaming heulen die Graka Lüfter auf, ja und.... lege viel Wert auf die Optik, Graka wird auch bald verarztet dan wird es erträglich und das Gesamtkonzept stimmt.
Es ist doch nur ein Pc und wenn es vollkommen wäre, hätten wir kein Bastelspass...komme einfach deinen Zielen nach deinen Vorstellungen näher und spiele mit deinem Ingenieursgeist.


Wenn das Design im Fokus liegt, da ist in meinen Augen jede Luftkühlung gegenüber einer Wasserkühlung oder AIO barfuss Unterwegs.

Edit: geändert weil denken und Rechtschreibung schwer, ich meine beides.....


----------



## bummi18 (15. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

für leise hab ich allein für die GPU 240er + 140 radiator + gute noctuas auf dem Radiatoren und D5 Pumpe   , da noch ne CPU drann wäre nix mehr mit leise . dafür hat meine CPU nen guten bequiet dark rock pro 3 .  Wenn ich die CPU noch mit rannehmen würde denke ich mal min noch einen 360 er radi dazu.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Das geht normalerweise schon leise, denn wenn ich mein Mora abklemme und dann nur noch den 420+240 die intern verbaut sind nutze komme ich auf so etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur bei angenehmen 800 U/min meiner Noctua Lüfter. Die sind dann zwar nicht lautlos aber noch angenehm leise.

Mit dem Mora liege ich bei nur 550 U/min und 28-30°C Wassertemperatur und ein System der selbst mit Last noch lautlos ist. Könne auch noch etwas niedriger  mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter gehen, da ich von der Wassertemperatur her noch gut Spielraum hätte.


----------



## Duke711 (16. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*



Research schrieb:


> 2*120mm= 28800mm² ->200Watt
> 
> 1*180mm= 32400mm²-> 225Watt
> Dazu der 120er im Heck sind es 325Watt.
> ...



Leistungsangaben ohne Temperaturdifferenz und Lüfterdrehzahl sind belanglos:

Ich kann für solche allgemeinen  Fragen nur diesen Thread empfehlen:

Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, DatensÃ¤tze rund um KÃ¼hlung


----------



## Research (17. März 2020)

*AW: AIO 240 für CPU und GPU, klappt das ?*

Schlaumeier, das sind die Pi mal Daumen Werte aus dem Forum und PCGH selber die wir hier rannehmen.

1*120er für 100Watt, leise, kühl und mit OC Reserve.
Meist wird noch "non-slim Radiatoren" erwähnt.


----------

